# Gulp Shrimp



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I've always been a "live bait person" when fishing salt water, unless I'm casting. Recently I've been reading a lot about the gulps and DOAs. So figured I would give them a shot since shrimp are about $4-5 a dozen. 

Well, I've been out twice with just them and not even a bite both times. I went to places I've pulled fish from before with live shrimp to compare results. So I'm thinking it has to be my presentation since everyone raves about these things. 

I did the same thing I do with live shrimp or cut bait. Popping cork, a foot or so of leader, hook. I'd hook the gulp or tie the DOA on at the end of the leader, then cast it out. I tried every single way I could think with the popping cork. I'd pop the cork every 30 secs, every minute, every 5 minutes, not at all, constant pop and retrieve, etc... I tried every way I could think and nothing. 

So, whats the deal? How do you guys fish the artificial shrimp?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would use more of a leader under the popping cork. 1 foot is pretty short. I would try 2-3 or maybe 3-4 depending on depth in water. When i go out. If im fishing in 5 foot of water. I have one popping cork with a DOA at 2-3ft and a Gulp at 3-4ft. With the gulp use a jighead with the popping cork. Then when fishing flats i just use a 1/8 oz jig with a 3in new penny. Those are the only 3 setups i ever use.


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

This is back bays with a water depth of about 2-3ft which is the cause of the short leader. Do I want it to sit just off the bottom, or to sit on the bottom?

What color jig head are you throwing on there? I was using a red one, and had about 4 different colors of gulps I tried. 

"I have one popping cork with a DOA at 2-3ft and a Gulp at 3-4ft."
So you tie up two shrimp on one leader, or just fish the gulp in deeper water?

Are you casting then just letting it sit there? How often are you popping the cork?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would use one popping cork with a long enough leader to have the shrimp about 6in off the bottom. I like no painted jigs. I would use a paddle tail grub(chartrues) and another setup with a shrimp.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I use 1/4 oz to 1/2 oz redhead jigs on light tackle with my Gulps. Cast out and bump retrieve it. I have a lot of success with the Gulps. O*D*W


----------



## LSP552 (May 4, 2013)

Fishing side by side with a popping/rattling cork, I've had better luck with DOA shrimp than Gulp. My biggest complaint about the other Gulp lures is the poor action when casting. I have much better luck with Matrix Shads and Salt Water Assassins than similar GULP lures.

GULP is very popular here in S Louisiana. However, I just haven't found it as good as other lures for casting to reds and specks where I fish. I've fished enough with plastic and with GULP at the same time and never saw a real difference in catching.

It's also not a replacement for live shrimp, IMO and for where I fish.

Ken


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

Try a offset hook with the shrimp set up weedless a small bullet lead on the line in front of it. if the hook is lined up right on the bait it will work on a slow retrieve and bump off bottom. have killed redfish like that. go to gulps website and there are videos on how to use them.


----------

